# New photo site: fiffoto.com



## fiffoto (Aug 13, 2003)

Please take a look and give me your critique... Any comments are highly appreciated 

http://www.fiffoto.com


----------



## alexanderhip (Aug 13, 2003)

Your kb are way too high for the images on your site. 80kb, and 5 pages are very slow to view. I have high speed and it still took long, imagine having 14k, 28 or 56, you would be there for days. You lose the viewers attention, due to long loading times and never really apprectiating your shots or the site itself. Also, i 'm not sure what type of photography your going to do, but showing 7 pics of the same thing in a particular category isnt really a good idea. You want to show your best and thats it. You have a lot of photos on your site and i dont think anyone will ever look at them all. My suggestion is to reduce the number of images and select your best, and reduce the file size as well this is the web not a print so reducing the size of the file wont degrade the image much if at all. 
Your site is about you as a photographer demonstraing your skills.


----------



## manda (Aug 14, 2003)

lov your site design!

very professional
but yeah i had the same problem...it took a fair while to load up  :no smile:


----------

